# Image fond dossier / DD Externe



## NowhereX (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Avant de vous demander, j'ai déjà fait une petite recherche sur google et sur ce forum, mais soit il n'y a pas de réponse, soit j'ai mal cherché... 

Bref, je parvient bien à mettre une image en fond de dossier sous snow leopard, jusque là, pas de problème.

J'ai voulu appliquer cette méthode (cmd+J / Arrière Plan), et mettre une image différente à chaque dossier d'un disque dur externe, ca fonctionne bien. 

Sauf que si je le débranche, et que je rebranche ce DD externe, les dossiers reviennent dans la configuration d'origine. Donc fond blanc, etc...

J'aimerai bien que mes paramètres soient gardés en mémoire, au moins sur l'ordinateur que j'utilise le plus souvent pour ce disque dur. 

Y'a t'il une solution ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fìx (14 Juillet 2010)

En mettant les images quelque part _SUR_ le DD?


----------



## NowhereX (14 Juillet 2010)

Non... J'ai mis les images à chaque fois dans les dossiers dans lesquels je souhaite que l'image apparaisse en fond. 

Et c'est pareil, les dossiers se remettent en configuration par défaut à chaque branchement.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

Bienvenue

et ce DD, il est formaté comment ?

je sens venir le ms-dos  (fat)


----------



## NowhereX (14 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> je sens venir le ms-dos  (fat)



Gagné... C'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à noter cette information, désolé... 

Si je le reformate, est-ce que je peux être sûr que ça va fonctionner ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

NowhereX a dit:


> Gagné... C'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à noter cette information, désolé...
> 
> Si je le reformate, est-ce que je peux être sûr que ça va fonctionner ?



bingo

oui, en format mac, no problem

attention: formater = effacer les données


----------



## NowhereX (14 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> attention: formater = effacer les données



Pas de soucis, c'est un disque dur dédié à un stockage d'un seul type de données, et je testais la personnalisation avant de trop le remplir. 

J'ai testé, ça a marché, avec un formatage mac. Ce n'était pas si compliqué que ça finalement. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

NowhereX a dit:


> Pas de soucis, c'est un disque dur dédié à un stockage d'un seul type de données, et je testais la personnalisation avant de trop le remplir.
> 
> J'ai testé, ça a marché, avec un formatage mac. Ce n'était pas si compliqué que ça finalement. Merci beaucoup




de rien

bonne soirée


----------

